

What's the Strongest Material Known to Man? - taylorwc
http://gizmodo.com/5673621/giz-explains-whats-the-strongest-material-known-to-man

======
pavel_lishin
> The take-away is that graphene gear will never be possible

Nor heavier-than-air flight, of course!

